# CBA Data



## Student of Gann (23 May 2020)

hello was wondering if anyone could assist me with CBA data as I want to print it out on pieces of paper and then plot those figures onto charting paper . The data I require is monthly ohlc back 20 years . weekly ohlc data back to 2015 and daily data going back 12 mths . thanks for your help I am happy to pay or buy you a gift  thanks in advance


----------



## hja (23 May 2020)

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/quote/cba.AX/history/
Choose "time period" and "Frequency" day/week/month drop down

and "download" for Excel file.


----------



## Student of Gann (23 May 2020)

thanks for your help . that could be useful


----------

